# My Daughter's First Oil Paintings



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello,I am posting my daughter's first oil painting.Her name is Andreea,she is 13 years old and we are trying to receive some feedback from experienced artists about them. She worked for over 20 hours entirely after her own ideas as she doesn't have any education in arts and painting - she's self taught. She also started her next oil painting,which is in progress.Thank you for your time!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! She's got artist blood! Very nice start.


----------



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Her first oil painting, are you kidding? It looks like she's been painting for years!


----------



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## art90op (Sep 26, 2016)

It's really good !


----------



## ArtByCalistaP (Sep 24, 2016)

I think you could get more one on one guidance with a teacher´s help if you have an art program in her school. I´m curious why you choose oil paint since it is expensive to use and is harder to learn painting techniques with? I would recommend acrylic paint. Also, she needs to work more with perspective and light and shadow. The painting looks flat to the eye. The colors are nice, but maybe you could work with plain sketches with graphite and inks until you perfect this technique before wasting it on paint. IMHO.


----------



## Artiste (Oct 6, 2016)

First, it is amazing for a first start. Which is the focal point? The different flowers are competing with each other and competing with the bright vase. The eye has to be drawn to the main focal point. The painting technique she uses is wonderful. I love the start of the second painting and the shape of the flowers. She has talent!


----------



## jeccyyang (Oct 21, 2016)

wow, she is so wonderful. it is so great for her first time for oil painting. She is a so talented artist. I also like oil painting and have learnt this for almost half a year. Before I go to my first class of oil painting, I do take class of literary sketch and artistic theory, which helps me a lot in my oil painting class. If your daughter really likes oil painting, I suggest that she can take some classes about oil painting for systemic study.


----------



## Anilisme (Oct 27, 2016)

Its Beautiful!
Am a beginner my self and I can understand the effort that she would have put in coming up with something so nice....

Have also read the comments that many have put in and I my self am looking for some source online that would be able to guide me in my Journey towards expressing my self better in colors...

God Bless...

Anil


----------



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

The first portret...


----------



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

That is very good work for 13 years old. She has natural talent. Keep encouraging her to paint!


John


----------

